# Power Usage Specs



## Tivoitis (Sep 12, 2005)

The WD20EURS 2TB drive is available at Buy.com for $115 now. It looks like it's the newest generation of AV-GP drives. Looking through the specs, it has the lowest power requirements currently:

WD20EURS: Read/Write @ 4.5W, Idle @ 4.0W
WD20EVDS: Read/Write @ 5.9W, Idle @ 4.9W
WD20EARS: Read/Write @ 6.0W, Idle @ 3.7W
WD20EADS: Read/Write @ 6.0W, Idle @ 3.7W

I added the Idle, but I think Read/Write is the most useful since the Tivo is constantly reading and writing, right? Anyone know how we might be able to translate the numbers into a calculation of the expected power savings over a month or a year? I found an old thread that suggests multiplying the wattage x .72 x your electricity rate, so at $0.18/kWh, I guess the EURS is worth about $0.20/month versus the EARS or EADS?

The Western Digital product page where I found the data is at:
www[dot]wdc[dot]com/en/products/productcatalog.asp?language=en

Click through to the particular model and switch to the "Specifications"


----------



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the post. I came across this in investigating an upgrade strategy for my yet to be shipped premiere. You saved me some time spent on my own research!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

davidabraham said:


> thanks to your information that give better knowledge of power usage specs.
> 
> thanks
> david


spam in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## jterwelp (Apr 27, 2004)

Tivoitis said:


> I found an old thread that suggests multiplying the wattage x .72 x your electricity rate, so at $0.18/kWh, I guess the EURS is worth about $0.20/month versus the EARS or EADS?


Is a savings of $0.20/month even worth talking about?


----------

